# Very interesting dog bite statistics



## spoospirit

_Well, I'm glad that someone is keeping some type of stats but it still isn't helpful enough when trying to determine where the real problems are without do a more in-depth research. It doesn't help if you don't know what percentage of the dogs are doing what. I do hope that the studies are expanded some day.
_


----------



## roxy25

Thanks for this link 

I wish there could be a better census on the dog bite issue but it is impossible since a lot of people do not even register their dogs with the local shelters. But this is a start. 

If anyone is interested in stuff like this Ii suggest reading this book
Dogs Bite: But Balloons and Slippers Are More Dangerous by Janis Bradley

http://www.amazon.com/Dogs-Bite-Balloons-Slippers-Dangerous/dp/1888047186


----------

